# New 25rss- Whats First?



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We're picking up our trailer tomorrow-







since we have bought it last weekend we have been talking & reading non-stop about things we would like to have, things we need to have and mods we might like to make. The list is enormous!

So- whats your top 5-10 things we need or are really nice to have?

Thanks- we have already learned alot from this forum!


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

If you got or bought a starter kit from the dealer you probably have the minimum for hookup at a rv site. I would buy extra necessities for hook-up next - Extra 30A electrical cord, 15a to 30a adapter plug, a 50' 12 gauge extension cord, extra fresh water hose, longer sewage hoses.
Also, tools - torque wrench for wheels, basic tools, wire cutters, special tools to work on hitch, etc. 
Weather radio, walkie-talkies for backing up and campground use, two good flashlights, batteries of all types.
Leveling blocks, towing vehicle mirrors, bottle jack, foot for trailer jack.
Broom, small vacuum, door mats, small rubber-backed rugs.
Outdoor carpeting for gravel sites, comfortable and lightweight folding chairs.
Extra fuses, light bulbs, extra parts you must have - hitch parts, extra water caps for the drain lines, etc. 
Electrical tape, plumbing tape. duck tape.
A roof repair kit -you never know when the DW directions are in error.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, Kyoutbacker has provided you with a great list. However, if I may, I would suggest having at least one MaxAir vent cover installed before delivery to assist with the removal of the noxious fumes that you will encounter from the production of the new unit and mattresses.

BTW, congrats on the new unit and welcome to our little slice of the internet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That list could go on and on, but you've been given a good start so far.

Enjoy your new trailer and WELCOME!

Mark


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

> A roof repair kit -you never know when the DW directions are in error.


Now wait just a minute- this is the DW







besides I might be the one backing it in







in which case we would need alot more than a roof repair kit


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You've opened up a can of worms haven't cha?!!

My top favorites are:

1. Good Mattress pad ( I sleep better in my TT than my house!)
2. Grill 2 go by Thermos
3. Screen/add-a-room
4. Lafuma recliners
5. Smoothie maker by Elite
6. Lynx Levelers
7. 20' sewer hose
8. Ugh! it goes on!


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

If you want all the toys a start would be a LARGE Backpocket. I go in Camping World and expect any day to see a Mortgage Loan department set up just for me.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

You got a good list so far but dont forget a water psi. regulator and filter.

PS. welcome and congrats on the 25RSS.

Angelo


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

MattS said:


> > A roof repair kit -you never know when the DW directions are in error.
> 
> 
> Now wait just a minute- this is the DW
> ...


In that case you better have a good first aid kit too.









Seems like you have a pretty good list so far. Our first trip was close to a town so we kept making trips back and forth as we kept thinking of things we needed wanted.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I vote (for nice) Lafuma chairs and rvawningmat.

You will (need) all the adapters, hoses, cleaners, and such as well.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I just added an AC volt meter and AC curcuit tester Plug (w/ two yellow light and one red one) for site surveys.









BTW, before your first trip the new furnace will need to be cooked for about a half hour - windows, doors, and vents open.







That new furnace smell will go away.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't forget a big cooler to keep your necessities chilly. A blender and some margarita glasses might come in handy too. Camping can be a hot business sometimes. Having the means to rehydrate cannot be over-emphasized.

Bill


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome and Congradulations on the new OB









Seems you have gotten a good list going already.

We kind of make ours each trip we go out.

You will find this forum to be a wealth of info.

I did, and it saved me a ton of money so far.

These people are great.









Happy camping!

Russ


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!








We have ours stocked so that all we need to do to go is add food and clothing. We have dishes, paper or otherwise, something to drink out of, pots and pans, tableware, cooking utensils, bedding, including pillows, personal hygeine items, whatever we cannot do without in the camper, and also need in the house. Even matches or lighter for the oven, and outside stove.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats MattS on the new TT









I'm not sure about your previous camping experience but I'll add RV toilet paper and good chemicals to keep the black tank clean on a list of needs, most report that the Scott's brand tp is good in the black tank but I just get the rv paper from WalMart it it's works fine.

Now for wants the list is endless but I really like the electric tongue jack I installed this year and the backup camera, and the satellite system, new gen, the list goes on and on. One thing for sure if you hang out here often you pocket book will become much smaller, but your camping experiences are much more comfortable. Did you know a kitchen aid mixer will fit on the bottom shelf of a 26rs









Good luck and enjoy your new TT.

Bill.


----------

